# help with band saw blade



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi a while back somebody here recommended Timber Wolf band saw blades so I got one I love it. However inorder to be able to adjust it the tension has to be as tight as I can get it. If I start the saw with light tension it throws the blade. What kind of trouble am I in if I don'r release the tension when KI am dome. The problem is when IK need to make a quick cut and for get to tighten the blade thanks Mike


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

There are two groups of sawyers advocating either tension or de-tension. I always instructed my students to de-tension in order to reduce stretching the smaller blades and creating flat spots on the tires especially during vacation breaks. Others claim de-tensioing is hard on blades. You may want to contact Timber Wolf for their opinion. I have spoken with their staff in the past and found them very helpful.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I always de-tension. It seems to me that, whether it's good or bad for the blade, it will be easier on my saw and tires. Blades are relatively cheap and replacing tires is a royal pain in the butt.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I'm also in the de-tension mindset. To make sure I don't forget to re-tension the blade, I hang the power cord over the tension bar. Then again, this only works if you unplug your saw after use (which do, due to little hands, even though they're only ever passing through my shop with one of us).


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for your insight, I like the cord over tension knob. If that don't work Ill put a sign by the switch


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

> thanks for your insight, I like the cord over tension knob. If that don t work Ill put a sign by the switch
> 
> - Karda


I have a note on the table to remind me.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

I also de-tension my Timber Wolf blade. The instructions from Suffolk Mach. indicate that not as much tension is need ed as other blades. I have actually forgotten to tension the blade and it sawed just fine. Is the blade coming off the wheels while you are pushing the wood into it and cutting? Or, is it only when backing out of a cut? If the latter, I turn off the saw before attempting to back out of a cut. I hold a dowel against the blade teeth to keep it in the guides as I wiggle the wood around to back out of the cut. I've lost a couple of blades by carelessly attempting to back out of a cut with the saw running. This was on 3 inch basswood - turns out that the sawdust was filling up the cut an inch or so behind the running blade and when I tried to back out, it just pulled the blade off the wheels and broke it.

Claude


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

According to Alex Snodgrass, de-tensioning has no effect on saws or blades. He recommends it bc he says that leaving tension on flattens the tires a bit and that the saw will run rough for a bit when used again.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use my 14" Grizzly band saw every day and never un-tension the blade. I use 1/2" Supercut blades and sill have the original tires that came with the saw that I bought in 2008. (nine years ago)


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks for the suggestions, I don't use it a lot so i guess i'll loosen the tension and put a sign by the switch


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I use my 14" Grizzly band saw every day and never un-tension the blade. I use 1/2" Supercut blades and sill have the original tires that came with the saw that I bought in 2008. (nine years ago)
> 
> - Jim Finn


I replaced the original tires on my 1952 Atlas Press Co. band saw just last year. When chunks of rock hard rubber some flying out, you know it's time.


----------

